

 Siemens RTL tiled window system (1987) - pmarin
http://www.open-video.org/details.php?videoid=8038
The code: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.misc.suckless/8134
======
pmarin
The code: <http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.misc.suckless/8134>

